# 46 gallon FOWLR setup



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

hey guys, I may be getting a nice 46 gallon bowfront setup for x-mas, and was wondering what kind of saltwater preds I could put in it. I am basically looking for something different kinda as a show piece for my "fish room". the tank is 3 feet long, and i think it was 18"deep (either at the sides of the peak of the bow).

this will be my first saltwater setup, and I welcome any extra advice on equipment, decor, water chemistry, etc. also if you kniow of any "must read's" for salty newbs please point me in the right direction and I will learn on my own.

thanks for any help, and if you know of any pictures of small bow front tanks housing salty preds please link me.

~Will.


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

I found a pic of a similar tank on petco's website









any ideas??

~Will.


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

you might want to read THIS..


----------



## 14_blast (Oct 6, 2003)

Good info, Drew.

iLLwiLL, I always liked clowntriggers, but they do get big...it may outgrow your tank.


----------



## garybusey (Mar 19, 2003)

14_blast said:


> Good info, Drew.
> 
> iLLwiLL, I always liked clowntriggers, but they do get big...it may outgrow your tank.


 Outgrow? That tank is WAY to small for him to be in PERIOD. No Offence ILLWILL But you are going to have to get wimpy fish or an Eel. A 46 G bowfront, has no swimming room for agressive fish....


----------



## Andrew (Mar 3, 2003)

You could put one Dwarf lionfish, or one of any type of frogfish/scorpionfish, or one small eel.


----------



## nitrofish (Jan 14, 2003)

I like psudochromis's, they have nice bright colors


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

could someone post a pic of a scorpion fish.if they look good then i might get one. i have a pet scorpion.

get a drawf lionfish. also you can get clown fish and a niger trigger or a queen trigger. get a dragon moray eel or a green moray. also any kind of trigger or eel is gonna be really aggessive.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

wow...glad you asked before buying.dragon moray will run you a bundle.last i saw one it was going for $800.there not the cheaspest eel.. they grow about three feet and are very aggresive with very sharp teeth to go with its attitude.. will need at least a 100 gallon...as for the green moray ..they are massive creatures...growing up to six feet....46 gallon will be way to small to keep him in..and any eel in the long run...


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

here a picture of a scorpion fish..just one..there different varities of this species..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i didnt know that dragons or morays got that big. also i wasnt asking i was suggesting but its ok. get a saltwater puffer or 2


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

i found this scorpion fish. know what kind it is


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

also you can keep these in the tank
a ribbon eel


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

.dont know


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> i found this scorpion fish. know what kind it is


i believe its a Taenianotus Triacanthus..not sure

as for the ribbon eels ..they do not have good survival rates in the aquarium..they will usually refuse to eat and endup starving to death..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

so ribbon eels are bad.ok

i think what would make a great fish to keep is that 3rd picture. looks great and has nice coloring :laugh:


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

sweet lu said:


> so ribbon eels are bad.ok
> 
> i think what would make a great fish to keep is that 3rd picture. looks great and has nice coloring :laugh:


 thats the kind of fish i like ..it will never die..plus you can take him everywhere you go..







never missing a beat


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> sweet lu said:
> 
> 
> > so ribbon eels are bad.ok
> ...


 i know. they are selling them to kids as a cuddle toy. isnt that weird.









how big will the one i posted(the real one) will get at full size. and what will be a sutible tank.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

click me "SWEET LU"









heres some info for you..


----------



## sweet lu (Oct 3, 2003)

thePACK said:


> click me "SWEET LU":laugh:
> 
> heres some info for you..


 thanks

oops i think i took over the thread.sorry


----------



## iLLwiLL (Jun 13, 2003)

wow, I come home from vacation and my thread is almost 2 pages . . . kick ass! thanks for the link drew, it was very helpfull. i'm going to hold off on getting this tank for now as I may be moving (might have to sell all my tanks!!!) to get into a different career. rest assured if I do end up where I'm looking to go I'll have a collection that would make even hareball drool









thanks for all the help!

~Will.


----------

